# Opened a new Ulster Bank account...AIB Visa Card?



## gerprem08 (12 Apr 2012)

Hi!
I'm in the process of switching from AIB to UB.
I have opened a standard UB current account & am closing my AIB current account.
Thing is, I've an AIB credit card that still needs to be paid off.
Can set up a standing order from my UB online account to pay a certain amount off my AIB Visa card each month or am I better to transfer the balance to a new UB credit card? 
I really don't want a new credit card as one is more than enough!
Thanks
gerprem08


----------



## 44brendan (12 Apr 2012)

Is there a specific reason why you can't retain your AIB CC? If not then you can work away with the existing card and provided you repay at least the minimum required amount each month you should be fine.


----------



## gerprem08 (12 Apr 2012)

44brendan said:


> Is there a specific reason why you can't retain your AIB CC? If not then you can work away with the existing card and provided you repay at least the minimum required amount each month you should be fine.


I'll be keeping my AIB CC.
I just want to be sure I can make payments off it online without having my old AIB current account.


----------



## 44brendan (12 Apr 2012)

Online payments may not be possible. UB will clarify this for you.


----------



## elcato (12 Apr 2012)

You can open up a savings account in aib which offers little or no interest but no charges. Use this to put money from UB to AIB and then use the pay bills option in AIB to pay into Visa card account.


----------



## theresa1 (12 Apr 2012)

44brendan said:


> Online payments may not be possible. UB will clarify this for you.


 

It's possible but staff in the banks are badly trained when you ring them to get the information.

I use my BOI current a/c to pay my PTSB credit card and my Brother's AIB credit card. You just need to get the correct a/c number and sort code for AIB to accept payment from UB and you quote your actual credit card number as reference.


----------



## markpb (12 Apr 2012)

Online payments from UB to an AIB CC is fine, I've been doing it for ages. You transfer to 99903412 at 93-02-96 and put your full credit card number as the transfer reference and it generally shows up the next day.


----------



## gerprem08 (12 Apr 2012)

markpb said:


> Online payments from UB to an AIB CC is fine, I've been doing it for ages. You transfer to 99903412 at 93-02-96 and put your full credit card number as the transfer reference and it generally shows up the next day.


They aren't your bank details are they!!!!!
Cheers, I'll ask UB.


----------



## markpb (12 Apr 2012)

gerprem08 said:


> They aren't your bank details are they!!!!!
> Cheers, I'll ask UB.



Not that I know of - 93-02-96 is the sort code for AIB card issuing.


----------



## theresa1 (12 Apr 2012)

markpb said:


> Online payments from UB to an AIB CC is fine, I've been doing it for ages. You transfer to 99903412 at 93-02-96 and put your full credit card number as the transfer reference and it generally shows up the next day.


 


- I just checked - exactly the same details as I use and once again you need to quote your full credit card number as reference.


----------



## jimdes (15 May 2012)

Slightly different question but I too have switched my current account from AIB to UB in the last few days.  When I accessed AIB online banking today to double check everything was in order I noticed a charge had been applied to my account of €13.68 with the description "To Close".  My account as a result now has a negative balance, as I withdrew what was left of my funds when I called into the branch to close my account.

I was given no indication by the cashier at the time that a charge would apply upon closing the account.  

Has anyone else had this issue?  Any responses appreciated.


----------



## Willy Fogg (15 May 2012)

jimdes said:


> Slightly different question but I too have switched my current account from AIB to UB in the last few days.  When I accessed AIB online banking today to double check everything was in order I noticed a charge had been applied to my account of €13.68 with the description "To Close".  My account as a result now has a negative balance, as I withdrew what was left of my funds when I called into the branch to close my account.
> 
> I was given no indication by the cashier at the time that a charge would apply upon closing the account.
> 
> Has anyone else had this issue?  Any responses appreciated.



Could be a number of things. You may have to contact them to find out.


----------

